# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  How do I get protection works?

## brettule

The building surveyor has requested I get adjacent property protection for my reno in Brunswick, Melbourne. I'm naive, as a first time owner builder trying to get my renovation underway I assumed paying him $2000 was part of the process for him to assist and represent me. Yeah, HA-HA! how naive. All he has done is bust my balls. It's ok, I understand he's just a go-between me and the law but I still feel like he's chuckling to himself while counting his wad of cash I handed him. 
Back on topic, he's requested I fill out a form for adjacent property protection for my build, I ask how do I fill out the form and he replies that he has to remain impartial and can not offer me help. I ask my draftsman how I fill out the form and he says a registered builder does this but as I'm an owner builder he suggests I speak to my chippy. I pose the question to my chippy who looks at me blankly. WTF! Where/how do I get sound assistance on protection works?

----------


## barney118

Why would you get insurance for adjacent neighbor? Are they attached or detached? What risk could there be? Look at the risk and look at control measures to reduce the risk and save some cash.
Sounds like you have been bleeding cash already for what cause?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## JB1

Is that the Form 43 or something. 
I had to get 2 neighbours to sign it. 
It's not that hard to fill out, but I don't see why your building surveyor can't  help you. It's not like he can influence the form. 
I paid about that to owner build a brand new house.     
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## intertd6

Normally the building works are covered by a contract works insurance policy which should cover all risks to 3rd party property damage. A delapidation report on adjoining properties is a must with any building construction where damage is a possibility.
regards inter

----------


## Architect3121

I am assuming you have resolved this by now, regardless, the Protection Works Notices are very simple to fill out, getting the neighbour to agree is another thing.
Your building surveyor should be able to provide you with a copy of the Form 3 and 4, if not, the building commission website should have a copy to download.
Form 3 provides your neighbour with the details of the proposed protection works, whilst Form 4 is their response form. 
This link has a guide to help you out. http://www.buildingcommission.com.au...erty_FINAL.pdf 
Once you fill out the form, it is usually a good idea to send the documents via registered post and make sure you get a delivery receipt   That way you know when the parcel was collected.  This is important because your neighbour has a limited time to respond otherwise it is assumed that they have read and agree to the works. 
Your neighbour has three options to respond to the protection notice. 
1. They can agree - perfect, job done.
2. They can request additional information - then you enter into negotiations. and,
3. they can refuse it (but dont be dismayed). 
You can usually respond to the neighbour to provide any additional information where required / desired.  The building surveyor will then review all the correspondence and provide an impartial determination. 
Hope that helps.

----------

